

Thermal immersion circulators are the microwave of the future - tptacek
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/food/2013/07/sous_vide_at_home_why_thermal_immersion_circulators_are_the_microwave_of.html

======
tokenadult
I was hoping that I would hear from Thomas about this article. We haven't
tried any sous vide cooking yet at home (the latest project here is learning
how to boil and bake good home-made bagels), so I'm curious about what users
of sous vide cooking techniques have to say about that form of cooking.

The article submitted here was an interesting read this morning for its
description of how slow adoption of microwave ovens was in the United States.
I'm old enough to remember thinking that a microwave oven is a completely
useless appliance, but of course now we use ours all the time.

------
stevewillows
Sous vide is a great system as long as we have ways to reuse bags. Creating
more waste would be a sad direction.

The kickstarter [1] mentioned is a great at-home alternative, but the cost
(359$) will be a barrier for the casual cook. Great design though.

[1] [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nomiku/nomiku-bring-
sous...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nomiku/nomiku-bring-sous-vide-
into-your-kitchen)

------
PhantomGremlin
Yeah, what a great idea. Let me cook a steak for 72 hours, then I still need
to brown it.

Non-starter for 99% of the population. IMO.

